
The Case vs Ad-Supported Platforms - jamesjyu
http://www.digiday.com/platforms/the-case-vs-ad-supported-platforms/
======
ChuckMcM
Dalton's definition of a platform is excellent. It doesn't reach up and mess
with your application.

------
true_religion
> They’ll never charge you a percentage of business or threaten to get into
> your business. That’s a true platform because they’re getting paid to
> provide a service.

Just because they're charging you a percentage doesn't make them not a true
platform.

Oracle and Gemstone used to (and probably still do) as for a percentage of
your budget/estimated sales rather than a strict rate.

------
daviddaviddavid
Is the author using "vs" as a synonym for "Against" in the headline?

The two expressions cannot be used interchangeably.

"X vs Y" seems to require that X and Y be "of the same type", whatever that
means.

"X against Y" has no such restrictions.

When I read this headline, I come away thinking that there is some product
with the proper name "The Case".

~~~
djeckhart
Same here. Hard to take an author seriously with such a boneheaded illiteracy
in the title.

